# Miltral Valve regurgitation



## cathydixson (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a student and working on questions in the 2012 Step by Step workbook.

One of the questions for a diagnoses code reads:
Mitral valve regurgitation as a late effect of Fen-Phen.

Curious as to how you would code this.  There are two codes for the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## kdt930 (Aug 10, 2012)

My best guess is 424.0, 909.5

Kelly


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 18, 2012)

First of all you need to know the use of Fen Phen was for therapeutic or poisoning. It seems this is a late effect of therapeutic use of Fen Phen. It can be coded as 424.0, 909.5 and E947.0


Hope that helps

Brightwin


----------

